# Grand Masters "Pass It On" program



## eagle1966 (Jun 26, 2012)

Does your Lodge use this?
Yes
No
Don't Know about it


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Jun 27, 2012)

WE use it to the best of our ability. I am the DDGM for our District, serving Grand Master Brumit, so I am prejudiced towards it! I am also the Lodge Education chair, so we have implemented it. We have so many young Masons that need the guidance of the Pass it On program and the connection it provides.

It outlines in a formal way the good things that a Lodge should be doing anyway. Gives an outline and a step by step approach of how a good man becomes a petitioner, a petitioner becomes a candidate, a candidate becomes an initiate, an initiate becomes a Master Mason....


----------



## JJones (Jul 3, 2012)

I've read the booklet and didn't much care for the ideas presented.

I'll have to re-read it again sometime though.


----------

